# Pastor with Stretched Ears



## Repre5entYHWH

i'm studying to one day to become a pastor, my ears are/were streched to a 00gague, i took them out hoping they would shirnk back, but they only shrunk a couple of sizes. i don't know if i should keep them in or leave them open. (not sure which one is more apauling) 

opinions?


----------



## Andrew P.C.

Well, this should probably be answered more by the ones who are going to ordain you, but in my opinion it shouldn't matter. I have a feeling people are going to tell you to keep them out though.


----------



## etexas

Say what? Son? What did you say you did to your ears?


----------



## Repre5entYHWH

etexas said:


> Say what? Son? What did you say you did to your ears?


 
i also have a half sleeve but there's not much i can do about that!


----------



## Andrew P.C.

Repre5entYHWH said:


> etexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> Say what? Son? What did you say you did to your ears?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i also have a half sleeve but there's not much i can do about that!
Click to expand...


I have close to a quarter sleeve. I want to hopefully someday become a teacher at a seminary. I just hope that what I have on my left arm won't keep me from being a teacher.


----------



## etexas

You kids! I don't EVEN know what you are talking about!


----------



## kvanlaan

Max, he's trying to say he looks a little like this:


----------



## etexas

kvanlaan said:


> Max, he's trying to say he looks a little like this:


Oh my goodness.....


----------



## DMcFadden

One of our associate pastors wears an earring. His portfolio of responsibilities has him work extensively with our senior citizens. Hmmmmm.

Our youngest associate's wife has a tatoo on her ankle.

So far our extremely (ethnically) diverse congregation has not raised its collective eyebrows too high. However, I would think that body piercings and extreme body art (e.g., "sleeves") would be a major ministry impediment if one is called to work with very many older people. While it might offer entre and cache among younger folks, it is still a problem for the older ones. I, for instance, have to stifle a gag reflex whenever I see the huge ear holes or large tatoos. One of my personal fears is spontaneous vomiting on the counter when someone with huge ear holes serves me in a fast food establishment. So far, I fake well and have avoided the embarrassment. Yes, at church these are my brothers and sisters in Christ and my revulsion can be suppressed for the sake of love of the brethren. However, the physical reaction is real and deep for many of us (purely cultural, not principled objections).

One of my five kids has seven tats, a couple of them pretty large, as well as large ear holes and a lip ring. One of my daughters-in-law also sports some tats. So I don't think that this is a knee-jerk reaction or a sinful rejection of brethren based on appearances (I love my son!), merely an honest answer to your question.

Can the "disadvantage" ( in some circles) of body art or piercings be overcome in ministry? Sure! But, just as extreme obeisity (or its opposite), facial disfugrement or extreme disformity, odd haircuts or hair colors, etc. present social barriers to interaction and "success" in life, one might expect that anything deemed to be an extreme differentiator would be a burden one must bear and deal with in compensatory ways.


----------



## py3ak

I think you should have your ears surgically removed and replaced with synthetic, non-perforated editions.


----------



## Wayne

Dennis:



> While it might offer entre and cache among younger folks



Could you translate that French for me? What's that like, "catch and release"?

The title of the original post keeps me coming back to the idea that centuries ago, some Puritan could have had a hayday with that title, "The Pastor with Stretched Ears"

But I also remember the comedian who said every time he sees someone with a bunch of facial piercings, he wants to run up to them and hang a shower curtain!


----------



## DMcFadden

Very funny, Wayne! You are old enough to know that body piercings and tats may open doors among the young ("he is sooooo cool") but close them among some of the older folks.


----------



## Wayne

But Dennis, you may also know that our ears continue to grow as we age. So we all get to the same place, eventually!


----------



## DMcFadden

OK, Wayne, you win!

I'm not sure if this guy is PCA, but he could be . . .
What Presbytery are you in again?






At least he likes Starbucks and so fits in with his generational preferences. 

My point is that any time we use extreme styles in clothing or bodily adornment and ornamentation, we will gain a hearing with some folks and lose it with others. Credibility is more a matter of character than appearance. However, people will often not afford us the time to establish our credibility when they have rejected us on the basis of appearance.


----------



## Wayne

Dennis:

Lest you misunderstand, I agree with the points you are making. Moreover, I consider it at least a great tragedy, if not a sin, to so mar the human body. And these markings and marrings do limit one's ability to minister in many settings.

But as to your posting of those hideous pictures, may I please direct you to my other thread on the misuse of time?


----------



## DMcFadden

Wayne, I repent. Not only was it a waste of time, it was terribly unfair to post your picture without your explicit permission. Sorry! 

Actually, even though my youngest son has multiple tats (e.g., his left leg reads "soli deo" and his right leg "gloria" in HUGE sized letters), it is only with the greatest intestinal resolve that I'm able to gaze at guys like the one posted above.


----------



## Zenas

Cut your arm and ears off.


----------



## SemperEruditio

Hang some Puritan bobbleheads from your ears...can't go wrong...


----------



## tt1106

Become a minister in Africa! I have seen some huge things in their ears. Your little gauges will be laughable by comparison. 
I jest. 
The spreading of the Gospel and the ministering you are planning on doing, is still totally reliant on God. Serve him how he tells you to best do that. It sounds as if you ar e being convicted on putting them back in, so I wouldn't unless I'm misreading your personal feelings. Your testimony on Grace is not harmed by the size of the holes in your ears.

be blessed,

Todd


----------



## Repre5entYHWH

tt1106 said:


> Become a minister in Africa! I have seen some huge things in their ears. Your little gauges will be laughable by comparison.
> I jest.
> The spreading of the Gospel and the ministering you are planning on doing, is still totally reliant on God. Serve him how he tells you to best do that. It sounds as if you ar e being convicted on putting them back in, so I wouldn't unless I'm misreading your personal feelings. Your testimony on Grace is not harmed by the size of the holes in your ears.
> 
> be blessed,
> 
> Todd


then i can get my lip bowled.... 

i thought about using that band-aid superglue type stuff and gluing them shut every day... that might hurt though and may look crusty... 

i don't feel convicted per say but i took them out because i know the longer they stay in the longer it will take for them to close... but i think i'm at a stopping point and i now you can look past me through my ear holes. (they're not that bad maybe the size of a pencil) but i don't know if people are more grossed out by and hole punch in the ear or "offended" by pencil sized ear rings.


----------



## Tripel

I don't think your question can be appropriately answered until we have seen pictures of the options.


----------

